# 4 Bowls From 1 Flamed Boxelder Blank



## Kevin (May 19, 2012)

A longtime customer of mine in Miami turned these and just sent me this picture. I sent him this 14 x 14 x 8 blank only a couple months ago it seems like. Obviously he has a coring system. 

[attachment=5693]

He also turned this goblet years ago . . . . 

[attachment=5694]

Talented guy. He just had shoulder surgery and now cannot turn for another 5 months so I've invited him to join us nuts and fruits to soothe his withdrawal. Hopefully he'll join.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful wood and talented workmanship-that goblet is unreal.


----------



## txpaulie (May 19, 2012)

That was a top-notch blank!

And, yes, he's got some mad skilz, yo!:new_russian:

p


----------



## Kevin (May 19, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> ...So you think his fix will be filled by just looking and talking about turning? :rotflmao3:



Oh no, I invited him to start trading wood - I need all the sources for Fla wood I can get!


----------



## DKMD (May 19, 2012)

Neat stuff and timely too... I just cored my first bowl about an hour ago... I wish I had bought the McNaughton system before I turned my FBE blank into one rough bowl and a boat load of curlies! The next one is gonna get cored!


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 19, 2012)

Wow! I love that goblet, that's right up my alley. I like anything that's tedious and time consuming, it's very rewarding when it's completed. I have not tried pierced turning yet but I have wanted to, hmmm.............you smell that? smells like inspiration. So many things I want to try and so little time.:sad:


----------



## bench1holio (May 20, 2012)

that goblet is really beautiful, and those bowls are awsome.

is it true that the red fades away to a brownish colour with age?


----------



## brown down (May 20, 2012)

that goblet is well hmmmm WOW. i don't even know where to begin on that and how?!!:dunno::wacko1:
those bowls are awesome too, i need to get a coring system, would save a lot of cleaning of those shavings that tend to go everywhere! nice work!


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2012)

bench1holio said:


> that goblet is really beautiful, and those bowls are awsome.
> 
> is it true that the red fades away to a brownish colour with age?



Yes it does unless it's stabilized, but it takes years. I have an old top in the shop from one of my first harvests. I'll try to remember to post some pics. It's faded but a run through the planer would revive it. For built furniture, one could just treat it as a "restoration" and sand the red back into it and refinish. 

Keeping it out of the UV will prolong it many years.


----------

